# Awesome Video! Offshore Slam: Tuna, Wahoo, Dolphin



## sberickson (Apr 30, 2010)

Fished the Gulfstream out of Topsail again this week on Taylor's boat out around the Swansboro Hole. High Speed trolling all day produced 2 wahoos (one released), 3 Blackfin Tuna, 2 big Skipjack Tuna, and 2 Mahi. 

*Awesome underwater video footage of a tuna!* 





 
Captain Scott Erickson


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

excellent camera and editing work!


----------

